# Highest Quality Pistol money can buy



## TackDriver20 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi there, I'm just about turning the big 40 and about to choose the highest quality pistol money can buy
I prefer 9mm cartridge

My possible choices are the Korths, Sphinx's, Korriphila's or the SIG P210-8

If there are any other quality pistols i should look into before commiting all my money down, please post up

Oh, and i look for Accuracy, Reliability, and Feel of the pistol as utmost importance.

POST PICS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!:smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The only other one I would add to your list is the Pardini. You can see a pic of it over at the larrysguns.com site.

Some would argue that the S&W 952 Performance Center and the high-end Sig 9mm (can't think of the model no.) could be included in a list like yours. Check their respective websites as well.....


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Tack,

I have a Beretta Px4 9mm. I consider it to be of superb quality. I do not know how it could possibly be improved in any way. Right out of the box, I put 13 of 17 rounds in a 1 inch group from 10 yards. It is a very comfortable gun, with interchangable back straps for different hand sizes. The price of a gun does not always reflect what it should be worth....just MO


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't help you with that, because I've never had my hands on such a masterpiece of beauty and engineering as you seem to desire.

However, if money is no object, there are quite a few quality off-the-shelf guns that can be made to shoot as well as anything made, by a good gunsmith. My personal abilities would never merit the extra expense, but I know that there are a few people out there who _can_ shoot well enough to benefit from handguns with enhanced accuracy.

Of course, if you just want an unmatched beauty, to keep in the safe, I can understand that, too.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Pick one up for me while you are at it. :smt033

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=38&productid=88


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:watching:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Todd said:


> :watching:


What's that about Todd????


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It means I'm not actively participating, but I am watching this thread closely.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

lol, whatever you say captain!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Did someone say something they shouldn't have? Hope it wasn't me. :smt170


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Relax. If anyone said anything they would have been notified. I'm just watching to learn more about the uber high-end guns. I have nothing to add, so a quick "watching" smiley is my way of subscribing to the thread.


----------



## TackDriver20 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I've shot a rare SiG P210-8, the man allowing me to shoot the beautiful pistol said it was a newer model,an american feature on it with a thumb magazine release. Shot 2.5" at 60 yards. Best i ever shot.

I was also gracious to shoot a sphinx3000, probably the best handgun ive ever shot if it came to a combat pistol chambered in 9mm.

Difference is the SIG is going for around $1400.00 more.


I've shot 3 SIG X-Fives, they too are a pleasure to shoot, but they're more of an audi r8 then a McClaren.

I consider the SIGp210-8, SPHINX3000 the McClarens of the cars.


Anyways, I've just taken care of the many chores I have on the month, and saved up a good $4200.

Still can't decide though.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

You've got them all on pins & needles Todd! :smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

MLB said:


> You've got them all on pins & needles Todd! :smt083


All I wanted to do was watch the thread and thought I'd not use the standard "guy eating popcorn" smiley. Guess I learned my lesson.


----------



## TackDriver20 (Aug 31, 2009)

A simple question. Which 9x19mm pistol iis the most accurate by all standards?.

That is the pistol i will commit to.

Thank you


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

looked more like a "I'm watching you, so watch what you say" animation.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, I'm going back and editing it so there's no more confusion.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Lmfao:anim_lol:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

TackDriver, the most accurate pistol in 9mm I have ever shot is an AR-15 with a cheek pad and short barrel. I don't remember the brand (I think Rock River) but I fell in love and have been trying to buy it from him ever since. It's fun as hell to shoot but good luck finding a holster!!:smt082 I think you can pick one up new for around $1200. It's not the most expensive but they are very cool IMO.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

To answer your question Tack, the most accurate (it was also beautiful) 9mm pistol I have ever shot, other than my Beretta, was a 1911 style STI. It had trigger work done to it, upgraded barrel, and a few other things I am not sure about. The gun was originally purchased at around 1400, and he had about 1000 put into it afterwards. I can probably get more specifics for you if you need them.


----------



## TackDriver20 (Aug 31, 2009)

I believe I'm going to choose the SIGP210-8

Until next time! Going to look for the best, most accurate 9x19mm pistol which can take a threaded barrel and suppressor reliably.

See you next POST!


----------



## DennisE (Sep 1, 2009)

Go for any of these: SIG 210, S&W 952, or a new (if you can find one) H&K P7M8. Dennis


----------

